

Tech Downtime in 2010: Learn From Foursquare, Skype, Twitter, Digg and Facebook - sliggity
http://bostinnovation.com/2010/12/30/tech-downtime-in-2010-learn-from-foursquare-skype-twitter-digg-and-facebook/

======
brianwillis
Surprised Tumblr didn't make this list after the incident in early December
where they had more than 12 hours of downtime.

~~~
kmccarth
Ahh great call totally forgot about the DDoS attacks those 4-channers put on
tumblr.

I guess the lesson learned from the tumblr downtime is don't piss off 4Chan

------
kmccarth
in this article, I cover briefly why these big sites had downtime in 2010. I
offer simple advice to a non-technical crowd on how to avoid certain mistakes.
Obviously, the situations at all of these sites were pretty complex

